# gestor



## traduttrice

Come si chiama la persona incaricata di effettuare pratiche a nome di altre persone? (per es. se dovessi andare in Consolato a portare dei documenti, pago una persona che in spagnolo si chiama GESTOR che lo farà per me).
Mi sembra che 'gestore' non sia la parola adatta.

Grazie e buon Natale!


----------



## infinite sadness

Se è riferito a un affare determinato, io lo chiamerei "delegato" o "persona delegata".

Se invece vuoi sapere come si chiama uno che fa quello come lavoro, lo chiamerei uno "sbrigafaccende".


----------



## reypedro

De todos modos sea el que sea es un DELEGATO (en idioma italiano) el que hace esas cosas por mi.


----------



## elitaliano

reypedro said:


> De todos modos sea el que sea es un DELEGATO (en idioma italiano) el que hace esas cosas por mi.


 
Se uso il termine *delegato* non specifico a che titolo egli vada al posto mio.
Potrebbe essere un amico che mi fa un favore e io, appunto, lo delego.

Per indicare qualcuno che rende il servizio dietro compenso, professionalmente, io userei la locuzione *agenzia (di) disbrigo pratiche*.

Posso anche formulare una frase che contenga entrambe le espressioni:

"Ho delegato un'agenzia disbrigo pratiche a portare i miei documenti al consolato"


----------



## reypedro

Sí, eso es lo que quiero decir que de todos modos hay que hacer una "delega".


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie mille, non pensavo fosse così complesso. Vi ringrazio tanto dell'aiuto.
DELEGATO non penso sia la parola giusta, anche se sarebbe l'opzione più comoda per me poiché dovrei tradurre: "Caio, di professione _________", quindi la scelta giusta è la seconda ma il problema ora sarà adattarlo poiché un "gestor" non deve per forza essere un impiegato di un'agenzia che offre quel tipo di servizi. Quel che sì è chiaro è che lavorano dietro compenso e sono professionisti. Il RAE dice per "gestor..."

*~** administrativo, va.* * 1.     * m. y f. Persona que se dedica profesionalmente a promover y activar en las oficinas públicas asuntos particulares o de sociedades.

La risposta sarebbe "agente di disbrigo pratiche"? Vi piace come professione?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io preferisco "sbriga pratiche".


----------



## traduttrice

infinite sadness said:


> Io preferisco "sbriga pratiche".


Ma si tratta di una traduzione di una dichiarazione sostitutiva di certificazione! Non credo sia una buona idea inserire quel termine, vero?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, in effetti non è una buona idea.


----------



## Angel.Aura

traduttrice said:


> Non credo sia una buona idea inserire quel termine, vero?


No, infatti.
Non sono professioni né lo sbriga faccende, né il delegato. 
Qui abbiamo il fattorino: si tratta di una persona che principalmente va in un certo luogo al posto del suo datore di lavoro.
Ad esempio: il fattorino va a consegnare e/o ritirare pacchi e documenti, a fare la fila alla posta e in banca, a recapitare corrispondenza a mano.


----------



## ursu-lab

traduttrice said:


> *~** administrativo, va.* * 1.     * m. y f. Persona que se dedica profesionalmente a promover y activar en las oficinas públicas asuntos particulares o de sociedades.
> 
> La risposta sarebbe "agente di disbrigo pratiche"? Vi piace come professione?



No, è una definizione inventata e in italiano non significa niente. In Italia il "gestor administrativo" esiste e si chiama "commercialista". È un libero professionista (lavoratore autonomo o con uno studio) che gestisce le pratiche contabili e altro per conto di privati e di piccole società. 
Di solito il commercialista/gestor administrativo è chi ti fa la dichiarazione dei redditi, o ti tiene il bilancio del negozio, ti paga l'iva e svolge per conto di altri mansioni con scadenze precise, consegna documenti presso enti pubblici, ecc. L'esempio che fai tu del consolato è un compito extra dettato dalle esigenze degli ultimi anni (emigrazione di massa, ecc): in generale un "gestor administrativo" spagnolo si occupa di contabilità e documenti relativi, non di portare i certificati al consolato, ma se lo paghi - e caro - farà sicuramente anche quello...  

"Delegato" è troppo generico e non è una professione: pure un vicino di casa è un delegato se gli firmi una delega. Tra l'altro, in spagnolo il "delegato" fa venire in mente il "delegato de clase" , cioè in italiano il "rappresentante". 

Definizione "commercialista"
_s. m_. e _f_. [pl. m. _-sti_] 
*1* laureato in scienze economiche e commerciali, o *ragioniere*, perito commerciale che esercita la *libera professione *


----------



## traduttrice

Ottimo, grazie mille! Ma il GESTOR *non *sempre si occupa di questioni contabili, anzi. Qui, solo di pratiche, di cercare documenti e portarti avanti una pratica quando per motivi personali non lo puo' fare l'interessato di persona. Comunque sia, per ora mi sembra l'opzione che più gli si addice.


----------



## ursu-lab

traduttrice said:


> Ottimo, grazie mille! Ma il GESTOR *non *sempre si occupa di questioni contabili, anzi. Qui, solo di pratiche, di cercare documenti e portarti avanti una pratica quando per motivi personali non lo puo' fare l'interessato di persona. Comunque sia, per ora mi sembra l'opzione che più gli si addice.



Il "gestor *administrativo*", di cui hai copiato la definizione dal DRAE, è il commercialista. Altrimenti è un semplice e generico "rappresentante". Ma "delegato" no, è orribile...

PS: in Italia non credo sia molto comune lasciare le proprie pratiche personali (=documenti privati) in mano altrui, in genere la gente fa di tutto per gestirle per conto proprio, senza delegare i propri affari personali a nessuno. A meno che non si abbia bisogno di un avvocato...


----------



## honeyheart

Evidentemente, en italiano no existe la figura del "gestor", a diferencia de nuestro idioma, donde existe hasta la agencia llamada "gestoría".


¿No podrías poner la palabra en castellano y agregar entre paréntesis su definición explicativa?: "libero professionista incaricato di portare a termine compiti amministrativi di diversa indole per conto altrui".


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Evidentemente, en italiano no existe la figura del "gestor", a diferencia de nuestro idioma, donde existe hasta la agencia llamada "gestoría".
> 
> 
> ¿No podrías poner la palabra en castellano y agregar entre paréntesis su definición explicativa?: "libero professionista incaricato di portare a termine *compiti amministrativi* di diversa indole per conto altrui".



Veramente, se si tratta di "compiti amministrativi" ritorniamo al "commercialista".

Qui mi pare invece che si tratti di "compiti burocratici", che in linea di massima *qualsiasi *persona è in grado di farsi da sola (portare dei documenti nel consolato non richiede certo una formazione professionale o culturale specifica ) e se non lo fa è solo per mancanza di tempo, per pigrizia o altro...
Ma a questo punto, se si tratta solo di consegnare delle carte senza fare null'altro, ha ragione Angel.Aura quando parla di "fattorino".


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Veramente, se si tratta di "compiti amministrativi" ritorniamo al "commercialista".


Puede que "compiti burocratici" sea lo correcto, porque si el "commercialista" realiza solamente trámites de tipo comercial, no sirve.

El gestor, además de diligencias comerciales e impositivas, te hace trámites en los Tribunales, en el Registro Civil, en una escribanía, en el Registro Automotor, en una inmobiliaria, en un consulado o embajada, en la Municipalidad (Comune), en una dependencia policial, en una universidad, en un Ministerio, etc.


----------



## elitaliano

traduttrice said:


> ...
> La risposta sarebbe "agente di disbrigo pratiche"? Vi piace come professione?


 


Angel.Aura said:


> ....
> Qui abbiamo il fattorino: si tratta di una persona che principalmente va in un certo luogo al posto del suo datore di lavoro.
> Ad esempio: il fattorino va a consegnare e/o ritirare pacchi e documenti, a fare la fila alla posta e in banca, a recapitare corrispondenza a mano.


 


honeyheart said:


> Evidentemente, en italiano no existe la figura del "gestor", a diferencia de nuestro idioma, donde existe hasta la agencia llamada "gestoría".
> ....


 
Scusate... io insisto con *agenzia disbrigo pratiche*.
Fate un test con l'elenco telefonico italiano e andate sul sito o delle "Pagine bianche" o delle "Pagine gialle" italiane 
e ponete tale termine di ricerca, vi escono parecchi risultati.
Esempio: prima pagina dalla ricerca da pagine bianche:



> Agenzia disbrigo pratiche | PagineBianche.itDI' LA TUAPagineBianche
> 
> 160 risultati per agenzia disbrigo pratiche
> ....
> 1Agenzia Disbrigo Pratiche Ar.Ca
> 960....... (SR)
> V. Bellini, 88
> tel:0931 .........
> 
> 2Agenzia Disbrigo Pratiche Auromobilistiche A.Di.Pra.V.......................
> 9310.................. (CL)
> Via Liberta', 182/B
> tel:093...................
> 
> 3Agenzia Disbrigo Pratiche Aut. Project Service ..............
> 980.............(ME)
> V. Francavilla, 6
> tel:09..........................
> 
> 4Agenzia Disbrigo Pratiche Auto ......................................
> 730..................... (LE)
> Via Giuseppe Mazzini, 114
> tel:08.............................
> 
> _[...]_


Altro esempio, dal sito delle Camere di Commercio italiane:




> Hai cercato: agenzia disbrigo pratiche
> 
> Imprese trovate:
> 
> Ricercando nel Nome n° 46 visualizza
> 
> Ricercando nella Descrizione attività n° 7671 visualizza


In risposta a Traduttrice: se io fossi il titolare di un'agenzia per disbrigo pratiche, non direi "sono un agente per il disbrigo pratiche" ma direi "mi occupo di disbrigo pratiche" oppure "ho un'agenzia di disbrigo pratiche".

In risposta a Angel.Aura: il fattorino è il semplice esecutore materiale del servizio, non il titolare dell'agenzia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra che "titolare di un'agenzia di disbrigo pratiche" sia una scelta giusta, magari omettendo "di professione". 
Cioè, al posto di "Tizio, di professione gestore..." si può scrivere "Tizio, titolare di un'agenzia di disbrigo pratiche".


----------



## honeyheart

Pero un gestor *no es* el dueño de una gestoría, simplemente trabaja de eso (en relación de dependencia o por su cuenta).


----------



## VICTOR-M

Anche:*Agenzia* di *pratiche amministrative*


----------



## traduttrice

GRAZIE A TUTTI ! Ho scelto _agente disbrigo pratiche amministrative_.


----------

